# temporary car insurance



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

picking up the new car tomorrow, so thought i'd just insure it for 2 weeks, until i can get the plate changed over to use for a taxi, 14 days, £107.38p.

i mean, WTF ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

ridiculous


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

another one, was £174, :doublesho


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Can you not add it to your taxi insurance (effectively carry out a change of vehicle and then hold cover on your current vehicle for 2 weeks)?

It shouldn't be a problem if it isn't plated yet as this situation is quite common.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

dont think i can, havent asked as of yet, i need to pick the car up tomorrow, and then need to get another meter fitted between now and when i get it booked in for a council test, and of course, getting to the test centre, then i would get the taxi insurance to change on the 17th at noon or something, so i can drive the replacement taxi straight to the council offices and pick up the plate.

just seemed to be easier to get a 14 day insurance seperate to avoid complications


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Give them a ring but ask if you can carry out a change of vehicle, but have "cover pending sale" on the old car for 2 weeks to allow you to move over the radio, plate etc.

Then they will hopefully cover both vehicles and, in two weeks time, your old car will come off cover and you will just be left with insurance on the new car.

Then you have two weeks to get it all sorted and, if you get it sorted before the 2 weeks is up, you can still use you new car as a taxi.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

most insurers will add a car to your policy temporarily whilst you switch over. worth calling them


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It is a bit different with taxis though, they won't just add a car on unless it is plated etc. But on the other hand, they appreciate that sometimes it can take a while to swap the plates etc over and are OK, as long as it is explained to them.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

mine will but only a 48 hr "window" apparently


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

How much???? What have you bought as your taxi?

One of these...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

taxi insurance is pretty expensive anyhow, but the temporary insurance dosent cover it as a taxi, so its just normal car insurance, just for 14 days.

get a quote for your own car for a 14 day insurance..............


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> taxi insurance is pretty expensive anyhow, but the temporary insurance dosent cover it as a taxi, so its just normal car insurance, just for 14 days.
> 
> get a quote for your own car for a 14 day insurance..............


Why don't you just get 12 months insurance and then cancel it after two weeks or so. Wouldn't that work out even cheaper.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

hotwaxxx said:


> Why don't you just get 12 months insurance and then cancel it after two weeks or so. Wouldn't that work out even cheaper.


Usually end up paying 3 months premium in that instance due to the amount they'd refund.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> Usually end up paying 3 months premium in that instance due to the amount they'd refund.


But do you not get 14 days grace or something for cancelling a policy?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

hotwaxxx said:


> But do you not get 14 days grace or something for cancelling a policy?


They're allowed to charge reasonable administration charges and you'll have a bill for the 14 days at, no doubt, an increased rate of premium than normal.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

aye, was disgusted when budget tried to charge astronomical amounts to cancel a policy which wasnt my fault, had a right ding dong with them, £75 just to change the main policy holders name, when they got it wrong


----------



## p5x (Jul 14, 2012)

seriously, wth:doublesho


----------



## ricky1978 (Jul 21, 2012)

I know this may be a bit late for bidderman but if you are buying another car and require temporary insurance to get the car home or drive it for a short period while selling your existing car, I recently did this:

Did a HPI check with a well known company, they offered 7 days driveaway fully comprehensive insurance included in the £20 data check. It is subject to T&C's, but I have done this three times with no problems. The RAC data check used to offer this but as far as I can see no longer do. 

After the 7-days i still hadn't sold my existing car privately so I have it insured with my existing company who are charging £32/fortnight.

I wouldn't bother with any of the specialist temporary car insurance companies as I had quotes from all of them at over £90 for 7-days.

Hope this is of use to someone in the future.


----------

